# On the soap 2go topic...



## coffeetime (Dec 7, 2014)

Look what I found in a gift shop in Calgary, Alberta, Canada!


----------



## Susie (Dec 7, 2014)

Awesome!  Liquid soap in a spray!  That would work well also!


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm guessing the soap would have to be pretty watery to be able to spray it? With my luck and all the junk I carry around in my purse, this would end up leaking on me. Even so, it might be easier than LS paste for moms to use with their little kids and such. 

Okay, Susie -- I'd think this would be a good niche market should you ever go into selling!  

Thanks for sharing, Coffeetime!


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 7, 2014)

I can see that being a big seller if marketed towards outdoorsy folks.  If it was biodegradable/non-toxic/unscented and in a non-breakable container, I'd carry it with me.


----------



## Susie (Dec 7, 2014)

See, that is the benefit of stuffing paste into a tube like DeeAnna said.  You can make it with scent or without, and of course hand made soap without surfactants is non-toxic and biodegradable.  The plastic tube holds enough for a weekend and is not easily breakable.  Best of all, no leaking.  I can assure you that spray bottle would leak all into my good purse the first time I put it in there.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 7, 2014)

Susie said:


> See, that is the benefit of stuffing paste into a tube like DeeAnna said.  You can make it with scent or without, and of course hand made soap without surfactants is non-toxic and biodegradable.  The plastic tube holds enough for a weekend and is not easily breakable.  Best of all, no leaking.  I can assure you that tube would leak all into my good purse the first time I put it in there.



I'm thinking I like your paste in a tube idea better than the spray. Like, say I wanted to take some soap to the beach. The tube thing would be just a great idea. It's always windy, and I could just see the spray one going everywhere. In everyone's eyes. I'm dangerous enough with the suntan oil.


----------

